# Crappies



## dampeoples (Jul 2, 2007)

These are not cleared, trying out different things and such, need to add eyes and clear, then, of course, fish 

White Crappie






Black Crappie, went overboard on the irridescant colors





Black Crappie





White Crappie





I think I like the first white and the second black the best


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2007)

lookin good!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 2, 2007)

those look great...if ya want any testin done you can always send em my way lol


----------



## Zman (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah why don't you slave over your custom balsa wood one-of-a-kind cranks, painting with a skilled hand only capable of its talents after hundreds of hours of practice, spending hours in the 99-degree Carolina heat during your limited free time that you could have spent fishing... and then send me some freebies too.

:roll: 

Then I'll go to Walmart and buy some junk for $2 as a way to say thanks!

Seriously those look sweet Dampeoples, great work as always! If they fish as well as the bluegills and bass cranks I bought from you this spring, I know they're gonna get "tore up" by some big bass this summer!!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 2, 2007)

Haha Zman thats what I was thinkin. Ive got one of the bluegill cranks...I need to get another so I can actually fish one...its to purty and im scared of losin it...


----------



## Zman (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah it would definitely suck to lose one! 

I actually haven't lost any of my People's cranks yet, but I know it will happen eventually. It's worth the risk for me though after catching plenty of fish on them. 8)


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 4, 2007)

Looking good, especially the black crappie.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 4, 2007)

and if you dont catch any fish, its so real looking you can just fillet it!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 4, 2007)

DP is it true? I can trade Wal-Mart lures for your custom cranks? Send me a gross please


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 4, 2007)

The more I look, the more I HATE the spots, I don't normally use stencils on stuff, and did on these. I got results that look like I used a shortcut! Either way, back to the drawing board on that, but here they are cleared:


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2007)

Don't be so hard on yourself, they look good!


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 4, 2007)

those look awesome!


----------

